# Opinion(s) Please!! 2008 R1200GS



## M3plz (Dec 28, 2005)

Looking at purchasing a 2008 R1200GS.

A friend of a friend is selling his, here are the specks,

18k miles
Vario cases
Adventure windshield and wings
BMW tank bag
Fastway wide pegs
BMW engine guards
Wired-in plug for battery tender which also runs tire pump

*also included in price*

Garmin Zumo 665 (retail $799) installed
pillion cargo plate
low profile mounted Rotopax gas can
Touratech Throttle potentiometer cover
Instrument cluster cockpit cover
Hard steering stop
Kickstand plate
Wunderlich handlebar risers

Has always been dealer maintained (which I confirmed), all service is current includes warranty until 12/2011.

It has some minor scratches on right side cylinder head. Told me he fell over when stopped.

Asking $14,000.00

What do you guys think? Deal or no Deal? Thanks!!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

is it a std GS or an "adventure"?


----------



## M3plz (Dec 28, 2005)

It's a GS.


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

offer 12-13k seems a little high for a std GS that has been dropped JMHO


----------



## M3plz (Dec 28, 2005)

KarlB,

Thanks so much for the response. Yea, I did some more online digging and it didn't seem right. I emailed him and told him by concerns. He never wrote back, which surprised me because he seemed like a good guy. Initially he told me all about the bike and sent me a few pic's. But when I went to go look at it at the dealership (he was having a fuel strip replaced) I saw the scratches and took some pictures of the bike. I was surprised he didn't mention it to me initially because he seemed like he really took care of his bike and he wanted it to go to a "good home." Oh well, wasn't meant to be......maybe I'll just wait and get a new one.

Thanks again!


----------

